# Online review course



## Engineerlady (Mar 4, 2012)

Hello all,

I am planning on taking the ME PE exam (thermal fluids depth) in October and was looking at online review courses. School of PE looks good but the only reviews I see are from Civil folks. Have any MEs taken this course who can provide feedback? Any other recommended courses? I know I wouldn't start any class for awhile- just exploring my options.

Thanks!


----------



## Outlaw44 (Mar 5, 2012)

Check out the PPI Passing Zone online class. I haven't gone through it, but have heard really good things about it. If I don't pass in April, I will definitely be considering this class.

http://ppi2pass.com/shop/pe-exams-1/mechanical-pe-exam


----------



## Krakosky (Mar 5, 2012)

That makes two of us. I'm currently taking an in-person review class but it's just to brush up on the main topic areas. I think it'd be a lot less effective had I not already read thru the MERM beforehand. I like review classes bc they get you in the studying mindset again and you meet people who are in the same boat as you.


----------



## tmacier (Mar 6, 2012)

I did the online PPI review course.

I feel it was one of the tools that helped me to pass.

Equally as important is blocking allot of time off and working problem after problem on your own.

Tim


----------



## mcferg (Mar 17, 2012)

I am currently taking the School of PE online review course for mechanical, 3 weeks in of 5. So far I feel like it is very beneficial in that it gives a lot of structure to my studying. The instructors have all been good so far, and have many helpful hints on how to take the test such as looking for key words in problem statements to look up in the index of the MERM, and general assumptions you can always make for certain types of problems. If you are good at sitting down and reading on your own as well getting tips from the internet, you probably don't need a course. I took the test once and failed because I was definitely unprepared. This course is giving me more confidence and therefore I am working more and more problems instead of getting stuck on one and giving up. To sum up its a good course but a lot of money for something you could do on your own with the right discipline.


----------



## Krakosky (Mar 19, 2012)

Since you've been thru the exam once, what advice would you give on study tips and preparation besides the review course.


----------



## tmacier (Mar 23, 2012)

Krakosky,

You will see this recommendation from many - work as problems as you can get your hands on over and over (and over) again.

Learn your referances like the back of your hand (I actually wore the binder out of my NCEES study guide and my MERM).

Keep track of your units on all problems, even the simple ones. This will help to prevent you from making foolish errors.

You need to be able to solve these problems very quickly and the above techniques will help you get there!

You should be eating, sleeping and dreaming about this materiel as the test approaches.

I am not a smart guy but with lots of studying I was able to get thru it.

Good luck

Tim


----------

